# Humminbird Helix



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion on this depth finder? I'm trying to find something to put on my towee with gps and down imaging. The online reviews are mixed. I know most flats fishermen don't need the fish finding feature but I fish lakes and rivers more than salt.
The raymarine dragonfly seems to come with better maps but will cost me more unless I get a 4 inch screen. I'm afraid that might be too small. Does anyone have any recommendations or other models to check?


----------



## brunjesr (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm also looking at this unit. Most of reviews I can find are from guys fishing lakes and rivers. I'm wondering how it works in Saltwater.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I bought the helix 5 with down imaging and gps. I have not used it much yet and only in freshwater. Playing through the menu it does ask if it is being used in fresh or salt water. If you are interested in side imaging I would go up to the new 7 inch screen. I played around with the 5 inch screen at basspro and it is on the small side. So far I am happy with the unit I just need to use it for a little while. I will say the maps that come with it are junk and I will have to spend some money to get an upgrade. It would be nice if you could import a google map into the unit but I'm not sure if that is possible.


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

Had Todd install a Dragonfly 5 Pro on my Towee. I’m not a “power user” and it works fine for me. Upgraded to Navionics charts. 
If I had known then what I know now, I probably would have gone with Humminbird to be compatible with my TM (Terrova).


----------

